# Screenshot to Form / Clipboard Bild übertragen



## Jix (30. Jun 2004)

Hallo 

Ich suche eine elegante Lösung, um es dem User zu ermöglichen, einen ScreenShot hoch zu laden.

Normalerweise geht das so:
- PrintScreen machen
- das Bild in einem Grafikprogramm einfügen
- abspeichern 
- im Webformular auf "Durchsuchen", Datepfad finden
- Formular abschicken

Dieser Vorgang ist also recht umständlich.

Mir schwebt eine Lösung mit einem Applet vor, dass den Screenshot direkt aus dem Zwischenspeicher (Clipboard) liest und diesen dann als multipart/form-data direkt an eine URL schickt. Aber ich denke mal, dass das nicht so einfach geht. 

Eine gute Lösung wäre sonst auch ein Applet, dass auf Klick den Screeenshot aus dem Clipboard lokal in eine JPG-Datei schreibt und den Pfad dieser Datei (via DOM) ins Webformular überträgt.

Ist so etwas einfach zu realisieren?
Gibt es so ein Applet schon?
Weiss jemand eine elegantere Lösung?

Gruss
Jix


----------



## Guest (1. Jul 2004)

Hmm.. ein Applet hat meines Wissen grundsätzlich keinen Zugriff auf Clipboard. Dazu müssten auf dem ausführenden Rechner erst mal die Sicherheitslinien (java.policy) gelockert werden. Dass ist natürlich immer ein gewisses Risiko. Und eben, dass müste auf jedem Rechner gemacht werden.

Angaben aber ohne Gewähr. :roll:


----------



## Randall (1. Jul 2004)

Na ja. .eingeloggt würde man auch den Namen sehen ..  :?   die vorherige Antwort war von mir ..


----------

